
It’s the future - prostoalex
https://medium.com/@boopathi/it-s-the-future-7a4207e028c2
======
angersock
This is the pure distillation of everything I hate about front-end development
right now, especially as presented by posts on HN and meetups.

Look upon my frameworks, ye mighty, and despair.

I can't really blame the native folks for laughing at us anymore.

We've gotten so wrapped up in ax-sharpening that we've just made the entire
ecosystem a morass of sadness and bloat.

I wonder if this would've happened if it wasn't so hip to write these things,
if money wasn't sloshing around so freely (in some parts of the country,
anyway) and sustaining such haphazard growth.

~~~
krisdol
All I know is I don't know how to learn front end anymore. I started delving
into react and flux, but when trying to do personal "real world" projects it
seems like there is no end of unsupported opinion on every aspect --
disregarding the confusing levels of ES6 adoption across examples (ranging
from no ES6 features used to "this isn't even ES7 yet"), It seems like
everyone has a different answer for where to throw in a new abstraction. I
still don't know what dispatcher to use, if I should even use a package. And
the frameworks, they're all advertised "lightweight" swiss army knives of
code, but I can't really figure out objectively why one should even be used in
the first place.

It seems that there are a dozen implementations of every idea with a slight
change here or there. I used to find github activity as a good way to judge
whether a framework was well-supported and popular enough to be relatively
future proof, but even that's not a good way to go as few packages make it to
300 commits in the JS ecosystem.

All this just to display a webpage.

------
armandososa
If you started on front-end around 2004 like I did you've seen the natural
progression of plain-js -> Prototype -> jQuery -> Backbone -> Ember/Angular ->
React like a slow process that took more than 10 years but it does make sense
now.

I agree that learning front-end today must be overwhelming but is the
suggested alternative? Do things like we did a decade ago and figure it out
yourself?

